# LGDs in the desert



## CircleStarRanch (Dec 24, 2010)

We are getting closer to "the move" - hopefully this summer. We will be just outside the Phoenix metro area. We will have a very small goat herd - 2 Nubian does (and kids as they happen) in one 1/2 acre section; a horned Boer buck & wether-buddy in an adjoining section. A fully enclosed chicken run (made of hog panels) will extend into the does' section. Our predator threats are coyotes, hawks, and loose dogs. 

We plan on starting the herd next spring so we have planning time. I have a few questions I hope y'all can assist me with. From the research I have done thus far, it seems a single Pyr would be ideal for the does/chickens, as there is a local Pyr rescue, but am concerned about a Pyr doing ok in the heat. Obviously we will be providing shelter from the sun for the goats where the Pyr can "live" as well. Is there a LGD breed better suited for my situation? From anyone's experience, can a horned Boer buck fend for himself against a coyote? 

Any answers and additional input is appreciated!
-Dutch


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

For a couple goats on a 1/2 acre you do not needs a LGD. Invest in good fencing and hotwire around their pens and lock them in a secure shelter at night. There will be far less headaches for all involved. These dogs are were bred to work on vast territories with large herds. The dog will be bored and I hope you have no neighbors around. With your bored LGD you will deal with nonstop barking, digging huge mines in the pen, endless escape attempts, when the dog does escape it will be gone for hours on end, and there is a good chance you will have some problems with it killing your chickens and running your goats.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

On such a small pen with only a couple goats you might be better off investing in fencing that will deter predators. Tall woven wire, or horse fencing with electric on top and bottom would be good. You can get electronet poultry fencing through premier. It will be cheaper in the long run that buying and keeping a lgd, and probably as effective. If you have close neighbors another issue might be night time barking. Lgds bark a lot.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Another vote for fencing and not a dog.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Another vote for no dog. You just don't have enough land to justify it, or for any if the LGD breeds to be content. You would be better off with great fencing and electric wire. And maybe a family guardian type dog who lives in the yard and can sound the alarm if he hears or sees anything out of place. 

And to answer your question about the horned goat defending himself....no, he can't/won't defend himself. His horns are for fighting other goats. When a predator animal is attacking, he will run like any other goat. He will not stand his ground.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> We will be just outside the Phoenix metro area.


Are you gonna be close to the city? If so I vote for fence over dog too.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm on 5 acres south of Tucson, with about 2 acres fenced off with a combination of field fencing and chain link with a hot wire around the bottom outside. It keeps the coyotes, local dogs, and coatis away from my 2 mini cows,2 goats, chickens and turkeys. A good all around farm dog that hates the sight and sound of coyotes is all you need. I had a great American Bulldog for 10 years, and now have a good Rottie who's always aware of what's going on outside. He's slept out on the back deck a few times to keep watch when the varmints were too persistent.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

You could get an LGD, but it would have to be a very specific temperament/personality; one that does not have a penchant for roaming, and is happy to stay inside a relatively small area. I have an Akbash dog on one acre, and he is happy here, but he is rather unusual--he does not test the perimeter fence and does not seem to desire more space. Perhaps rescue can help you find a dog that meets your needs. As others mentioned, you would not necessarily need a traditional LGD breed--anything that is good with the livestock and chases away varmints would work. 

I wouldn't want a long-coated dog like a Pyr in the desert heat. A shorthaired breed like an Anatolian would do better.

And I definitely recommend a good, strong fence, whether you get a dog or not. 1/2 acre shouldn't be too expensive to fence.


----------

